# Plantage ibook G3



## Leaf (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je possède un ibook g3 depuis pas mal de temps (il doit dater de 2001/02). C'est un dual de 600mhz, 384mo de ram, disque dur de 20go, batterie hs (pas plus de 5min d'autonomie). Il y a une semaine, après une pause prolongé, je l'ai remis en marche et là gros plantage, il démarre une fois sur cinq et freeze pour un rien.

J'ai fait un reset de la ram et tout le bazard, ça change rien.
Les tests hardwares me disent que tout est ok.
J'ai refait une clean install du système 10.2 tout seul, puis avec ou sans 9.2, toujours pareils.

De temps à autre il ne trouve pas le disque de démarrage, mais même après l'avoir reselectionné dans les prefs sytèmes, il bug à nouveau au démarrage suivant.

Quand il était encore utilisé quotidiennement il tournait bien en étant branché en permanence sur le secteur et n'était pratiquement pas éteint.

Je ne vois pas d'où cela pourrait venir. Si vous avez des idées.


----------



## Invité (8 Septembre 2010)

On dirait bien que le disque lâche.
Même les tests hard ne le détectent pas.
Quand tu démarre sur Cd, ça marche à tous les coups ?


----------



## Leaf (8 Septembre 2010)

Oui ça démarre à chaque fois
C'est ce que je craignais, j'entend le disque dur faire des especes de clacs quand l'ordi à réussi à démarrer, cce qui n'est pas vraiment bon signe.

Sinon il bong à chaque fois et en general il bloque sur un ecran gris avec au centre un petit dossier avec l'icone du finder et le ponit d'interrogation qui clignote. Et quand je le demarre avec alt enfoncée, ça marche de temps en temps.


----------



## Invité (8 Septembre 2010)

Bon, enfin façon de parler, les symptômes sont clairs.
Il faut changer le disque dur.
Pendant qu'il fonctionne encore tu devrais essayer de sauvegarder ce qui peut l'être. documents, mots de passe, signets, etc

Voilà, vous me devez 30 (je suis conventionné)


----------



## Leaf (8 Septembre 2010)

boh y a plus aucune donnée dessus depuis la dernière clean install.
pfiu ça fait cher, je vais y reflechir encore un peu


----------



## Invité (8 Septembre 2010)

Si tu ne sais vraiment pas quoi en faire, tu peux toujours me le donner


----------



## Leaf (8 Septembre 2010)

Faut juste le temps de rcup un dd pour qu'il reparte (le cher c'était à propos  de tes "tarifs"  )


----------



## Invité (8 Septembre 2010)

J'avais compris, et je plaisantais aussi !


----------

